# DP/DR from Weed Brownie



## dengsuk (Feb 21, 2012)

On Friday around 5pm I ate 3/4s of a pot brownie. I did not realize that it would cause long-lasting effects.

However, I woke up (around 8 am) feeling normal Saturday until around 1 PM as I was eating lunch it hit me and I felt high again. Everything felt slowed down, I felt like I was walking in a different dimension every few minutes.

On Sunday, I woke up feeling high after getting very little sleep (ECVs made it tough for me to fall asleep and I could not get my mind to STFU). I felt the same way most of the day as I did on Saturday.

Now it is Monday and I have woken up feeling the same delay and detachment from reality. I know I am in control of doing the things I would normally do but I don't feel like I am, if that makes sense.

It seems like I have a case of DP. I feel like I am still high, in a way, because of the delays I am experiencing. It is now Tuesday (4 days since brownie consumption)

If anyone has suffered a similar experience, how long did it take to wear off? I do not think I have had a panic attack, though I do have some anxiety that this will last long-term. More than anything I just want this feeling to go away...I am willing to make changes in my life if I get this chance...and I'm never doing weed ever again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

dengsuk said:


> On Friday around 5pm I ate 3/4s of a pot brownie. I did not realize that it would cause long-lasting effects.
> 
> However, I woke up (around 8 am) feeling normal Saturday until around 1 PM as I was eating lunch it hit me and I felt high again. Everything felt slowed down, I felt like I was walking in a different dimension every few minutes.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I've smoked and ingested marijuana a long while ago before :S But I've had DPD since I was a kid, and it didn't make it worse to any degree; actually, the older I get the more often I'll experience moments of "re-personalization", even with the drugs that I've done... It is said for marijuana to be hallucinogenic in the right amounts..., and DPD sometimes feels like a hallucination. Maybe you should do a body cleanse.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I've seen people here have it for years from smoking once. There's a reason people tell people to not do drugs. A reason that it's illegal.

Try looking Ito mindfulness and don't take anymore pot.


----------



## sturner_ (Feb 28, 2012)

i smoked weed a few times but actually "felt it" a few times after the first. it was screwed up and all of a sudden this feeling just waves over your mind like "this isnt real, im not really here... wait.. what just happened" ... i didnt smoke for about a year then all of a sudden i was getting ready to go out when the IDENTICLE feeling happened... out of nowhere.. didnt smoke/injest/drink anything. it fucks with your mind, some people are just unlucky, just identify whats going on and deal with it, thats the best way.

how do you feel now?


----------



## sturner_ (Feb 28, 2012)

i should add, ive had DP ever since.


----------



## dengsuk (Feb 21, 2012)

I felt better after exactly one week.
The only thing I did that could have facilitated in the least was like half a Xanax the night before the 7th day.


----------

